# R32 GTR (RB28)



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

This is my R32 GTR. Currently eating away at all my money some engine mods include Tomei 2.8L Stroker, HKS T51R SPL BB turbo & a full Motec Engine Management.

Ill get some pics as I get the progess at the moment im almost finished the engine. I can drop it back in the car within the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

That is one BIG Turbo!


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

thats not a turbo ,thats a wind mill !!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top stuff! The perspective on the picture with the turbo in it makes the actual turbo look bigger than it is. LOL! 

Cya O!


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeh it's actually in front of my head a little.
But it is still bigger than my head.
Haven't taken too many pics of the engine in its build stage unfortunatly.
But it will look pretty good once it is done.
Im from Australia thought id see what you guys had to offer.
You've got some nice cars going around.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice 32 mate


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome . . .


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

Mate - that thing is going to go like a rocket! (bet it is costing you a packet!!!)

Who is building the engine for you? was it a crate job from Tomei, or just the kit? There are many good RB builders in Vic (Racepace, Ice). are you going to have it as a drag/ circuit or street? that turbo is good for 1000hp+!!!!  nice to see another Aussie GTR


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

RB28 kit from Tomei with all the other right bit to makes easily 1000hp.
It will be believe it or not a street registered car. Triple plate clutch and all it will be a handful but lets hope I can tame it.
I will be dragging it yes. Try to go for some records then pull the big huffer off it put some nice twins on it and circuit it.
That's pretty much what I want to do.
The engine is getting built by Lilydale Engine Reconditioning. The work is being done by Ian, my mate Leigh and myself.
Should be a weapon i hope.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

looks nice mate. that will rock. 

I recon a good mod you could make on the side would be to colour code the front splitter. I had mine done and was well chuffed with the results.

nice car :smokin:


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome pics there like


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeh GTR Mart the front spoiler is aready done.
These photos were taken before it was off the road.
Ive also done the boot as when I first got the car (first pic)
it had a nasty looking wing on the back of it. So i've filled the holes and done the boot. Look heaps better. Engine bay has also been done which makes it look 100% better. Ill post more pics up as I get a little more progress.


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Few new pics of my nearly completed engine.
Pics not the best quality.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

superb mate :smokin:


----------



## oneday (Jul 6, 2005)

here is a picture of the crank he's fitting next week


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

That's one big mutha


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Thats what I like to see - a nice 'BIG' turbo. Looking nice


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Sump has been cut up and we are folding up a new larger one at the moment.
Gearbox is getting done next week.
So engine should be back in the car in about 2-3weeks. Can't wait.
More pics when its back in the car.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome looking R32!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Brilliant*

Mate.


Mick


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Just a couple more pics of my engine.
Got all the *bling* back from the polishers.


----------



## Devious Jet (Jul 31, 2005)

Mate that looks incredible! That engine looks great......good to see a touch of old school engine detail.....looks magic....B.T.W....Whose Hot rod in the background of one of the turbo pics??


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

The hot rod is my mates old mans whos done my engine.

Ian Walker from Lilydale Engine Reco. Its bloody nice.


----------



## DAN00H (Jul 14, 2004)

that engine is looking great


----------

